# new bow hunter...Bear Lights Out????



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im new to bow hunting but after getting an invite to some land to kill all the pigs i want [the only catch is I can only bow hunt during deer season] im goin to buy a new bow!!! I have to oppurnity to buy a Fred Bear Lights Out for a really good price. This is a new bow, never been shot new in the box for about 180 bucks!! When they first came out in 08 they retailed for 550... It comes with a whisker biscut rest, peep, i dont remeber which sights... I just want to know if anyone has any opions on this bow or any other bow around 200 bucks. Also when would be a good place to get it tuned and about how much does it cost to have it tuned? Also i found some carbon express cx 300 shafts for a good deal, any ideas guys!!! :help::help::help::help:

Thanks!!!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Download the easton tuning guide from eastonarchery and set it up yourself. No one can really tune it for your shooting style except you. Good luck on the piggies.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

If you decide to go with the Bear, take it to Santa Fe archery. I dont know how much exactly he will charge you but they know what they are doing there. Maybe 20-40 bucks to set-up and tune your bow. IMHO I dont think you can get a decent hunting bow for less than 300-350 bucks, and that


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im a big firearm guy and i do belive that normally the more you spend the better u get but..... right now this bow sells for 370 bucks.. im just getting a sweetheart deal!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Go for it, I got into bow hunting for $175, $10,000 later I still love it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like a great deal. Heck, if it were a left handed one and you decided not to get it, I would buy it. But, I doubt is is left handed. Anyway, that is a good deal on a very good bow. 

Once you get it, do like the others said and go to a "true" bow place and have them help you set it up. You can download the information like one person mentioned and that will give you a head start of reading. 

Good luck!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess I should of said I think I would go for the deal you got in front of you. Heck my first bow was a Bear whitetail hunter and I killed my first 2 does with it. I just couldnt tune that bow for nothing and no one else could either. Shot mechanicals great, I think I paid 325 bucks fully rigged at BPS 5 years ago, so ya you that does sound like a heck of deal.:cheers:

Dang it I just noticed my first post was cut off. Not sure what happened


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

That bow is a great bow!!! I have hunted with that bow for two years now and I got mine totally rigged out with a half dozen arrows for a little ove $500. It shoots around 260fps. It is my first bow and I will never get rid of it, I killed a nice ten pointer with it last year and hope to match it or better this year!!!!!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

It isn't the price of the bow or arrows or other accessories that make it all a good package, it is the amount of time you spend behind the string working on form and technique that will make you or break you.

I have a $550 Bowtech Tomkat, probably added another 200 in it over the three years I have had it. Combined with a several dozen different arrows, possibly a grand. That said I got an '09 Admiral last July and between the two I shoot the Tomkat much better overall.

Don't try and max out the speed by shooting light weight arrows. Get some that with a 100gr tip will run around 400grs or a tad more and you will have a great set up with plenty of penetration, and the heavier arrows will help keep the bow quiet at the shot. This way you won't have to add all those vibration dameners and string thingy's that will rob your bow of speed.

Start shooting at 10yds and don't shoot groups. Get some of those 3/4" circles from the office supply dept and stick them on your target or use something like an ear plug that you can easily see. Learn to aim small and you will hit small. After you can hit within a half inch or so on six shots several times over then move out to 20yds and then 30 and then 40, and keep shooting at the same size dots. If your form is good, you will be there in no time. It sounds somewhat screwed up to do so, but it works trust me.

Like the others have mentioned seek help from a good shop, Sante Fe or the Bowzone in Spring are both top notch. They will help you get it dialed in but you will have to make the final adjustments. Just like shooting a rifle, to be the most accurate you will have to be behind the trigger.



Profish00 said:


> Go for it, I got into bow hunting for $175, $10,000 later I still love it.


I am SOOOO glad my wife don't read this board and see this.......it's sooo true. LOL


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*bear archery*

jump on dat deal! i've got a 07 bear instinct and love it. smooth,quiet,and fast enough.


----------

